# Introducing - new pics page 3



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I decided to trade my little Comet for a registered Nubian doe.... I know - I am downsizing - but it is so much easier if I need to to sell a Nubian doe then a Nigi buckling - so I did - and here is the other thing - she is in with a buck right now to be bred as a FF at 1 1/2 years old.

2008 - L.A. +EcVV (she was no more then 8 months when she had her appraisal because she was born in April - but not sure when LA was completed)



















pedigree of tumbles - http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... N001441045

Hildago - buck she is currently penned with for breeding.....










He only had two doelings last year for his first breeding cycle and they retained one doeling that appraised at VEcEc-FS Ec

Buck appraised at - 
1-04 +++ 83

Pedigree of buck - http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... N001422339

Tumble's Half Sister (sire side) as a second freshner and milking 9 pounds a day during 1st and 2nd freshning!! This picture is as a FF

Linear appraisal 2008 - 84 +++V










I am super excited!! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

As I already told you......... I ABSOLUTELY LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And I think you made a GREAT deal!!!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

You have every reason to be excited! She's GORGEOUS!!! And should definately be giving you some equally gorgeous kids :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

congrats -- dont know a thing about appraisals but its cool she was appraised.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Linear Appraisal on the Nubians is a huge thing here - but not on the other breeds to my knowledge but definately not on the nigis..... so I don't know anything about it either. I do know that the dam to bucky appraised out at a 91 or 93 (100 being "perfect") but don't know the letters and what not


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing -*

A huge Congrats...she is very nice and breeding her to that buck.. :shocked: there will be great kids coming ........... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Introducing -*

She's lovely! I think you made a GREAT deal!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Introducing -*

She's adorable  I love the spots!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Thanks!!!

Her coloring is exactly what I have been wanting in a Nubi. I was on the waitlist for one like this to be born - and she just wasn't there this year - but it all worked out!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Congrats! She's a pretty kid!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Introducing -*

I see spots in your future! very flashy!! :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Hey i know that buck, havnt seen him sinse he was about two months old though. He sure has gotten big. I know his dam and sire quite well. And i think you got a steal of the deal! She is a really nice little doe.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Oh Sparks - I am SOOOO glad to hear that!!! I just had it in my head that I really needed to get Comet a home before I had to wether him and thought that would be a good deal cause regardless I could get more off of a reg Nubi doe then a Nigi wether.... but the more I am finding out about this gal - I am REALLY liking the deal I made!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Yup, i dont know a thing about the does lines but she is a pretty thing. As for Hifalgo i know his breeder well. Was a roomate with her for awhile. hidalgo was y pick of her kids that year. was so glad when he found a breeding home. His dam is a really nice tall leggy doe. Sire is probably one of the smaller nubian bucks i have seen but sequin is quite stylish.
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Congratulations, What a beautiful doe. Looks like they will make beautiful babies.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Introducing -*

Congratulations on your stunning girl-what a wonderful addition!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Heres some pictures of the parents of the buck Curtesy of jen tarlton, celtic-stars.com


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Oh my - they are gorgeous - thank you so much for finding those for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Introducing -*

Well, I am not a dairy person but I think they are just georgous!

Love your new babies and their parents.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

I think she is beautiful Allison 

I posted a thread in Dairy Diaries explaining the scores for LA


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Thank you so much!!! Looks like she is coming home on Monday night!!! I am super excited.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Introducing -*

Congrats!! Love the spots!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

O boy, I hope she settled with the breeding too, she'll be home before you know it.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Just saw this post! Congrats! I'm quite jealous. :wink: I can't wait to see more pictures of her. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

well - it looks like plans have changed just a bit - I will not be picking her up tomorrow - but hopefully this week sometime - just not sure when - unless I drive all the way to her - which I really REALLY do not want to do... but I have work out on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday and horn burning and my landlord on Friday - grrrrrr......

Maybe I will have to sacrifice and go there tomorrow - i guess I will call her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Got it all worked out - I am bringing Tumbleweed home tomorrow after work!!  I am SUPER excited!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

My girl is home and she is even better in person - I just absolutely  :drool: :drool: over her!!! Even my HUSBAND said that she is a pretty girl and he liked her coloring - oh my!

She fit in real nice with the herd - but then again the head *^&^&* is gone and so the herd is pretty darn layed back right now.

I will try and get pics of her tomorrow!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Introducing -*

Hi all, I am Comets new mommy! And just so you all know, I have a gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Doeling out of Tumbleweeds half sister (Alandria) and Hidalgo if any one is interested <grin>. No spots but super correct and cute as all get out! I would put her pic in here but not sure how..
I am very excited to have such a nice little buck to start my Nigerian herd! Got my first Nigi as of Memorial day and now I have a buck. Yay for both of us!! WHoo HOO


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Introducing -*

Patina...I think the doeling you're talking about is in a post somewhere on here. I think it says Possible Trade. Remember I asked if I could post pics of her on here. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

I am so glad she is home! Great that hubby likes her too


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Introducing -*

Oh, ok I bet her photo is around then Kylee  Thanks!!(I just joined this morning and havent quite gotten to all of the posts!LOL) I am still open for a trade, you just have to say the magic word!!
Patina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing -*

Here are the new pics of Tumbles out eating with the herd tonight!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Introducing -*

Ooo I just love moonspots!! :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, she has really adjusted well....very pretty girl too, hope she gives you some spotted kiddo's.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

3 weeks and I can test her for pregnancy ---- ohhhhh please let her be!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Good luck and keep us posted.

By the way, she is georgous. I love the pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You know - it sucks - I can never get pics of me with the goaties - cause I am the one always taking the pics..... Hubby SUCKS at taking pics of goats - he doesn't get down to their level


----------

